

How Flutter Hopes To Kill Gesture Control’s Point-And-Click Crutch - mehuln
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671123/how-flutter-hopes-to-kill-gesture-controls-point-and-click-crutch?utm_source=twitter

======
dw5ight
congrats Mehul and team!

